# Player hits the streets of bean town



## casiocasio10 (Mar 4, 2013)

048 by Casio: &#12459;&#12471;&#12458;, on Flickr




075 by Casio: &#12459;&#12471;&#12458;, on Flickr




080 by Casio: &#12459;&#12471;&#12458;, on Flickr




083 by Casio: &#12459;&#12471;&#12458;, on Flickr





099 by Casio: &#12459;&#12471;&#12458;, on Flickr






100 by Casio: &#12459;&#12471;&#12458;, on Flickr


----------



## tirediron (Mar 4, 2013)

I'll be honest Casio - your first couple of threads really made me wonder, but I'm starting to see something here.  I think you should spend a little more time working on improving the technical aspects of your images, such as 080, which is rather badly out of focus; check your work, and re-do when necessary.  I would also suggest investing in one these little gadgets since your main focus (pun fully intended) seems to be self portraits.  Concentrate on capturing more unique views of yourself and your routine, for instance, three views of you on the bus makes it a little boring.  Read up on environmental self portraits, and look for examples.


----------



## Heitz (Mar 4, 2013)

His posts still confuse me.


----------



## rexbobcat (Mar 4, 2013)

Heitz said:


> His posts still confuse me.



Post-modern art.


----------



## casiocasio10 (Mar 4, 2013)

rexbobcat said:


> Heitz said:
> 
> 
> > His posts still confuse me.
> ...



It's called Street art


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Mar 4, 2013)

Heitz said:


> His posts still confuse me.


It's documentary. He's allowing you to peek into his life with his candid view.
You may not like the world he shows you. You don't have to.

What he shows you says something about him. 

How you respond to him shows something about you.

The viewers responses can be as disgusting or more disgusting than what they feel they are being shown.


----------



## casiocasio10 (Mar 4, 2013)

That's deep


----------



## jake337 (Mar 4, 2013)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Heitz said:
> 
> 
> > His posts still confuse me.
> ...





casiocasio10 said:


> That's deep











So deep!


----------



## casiocasio10 (Mar 4, 2013)

Comme ci, comme ça


----------



## cgipson1 (Mar 4, 2013)

Player?  

Urban Dictionary: player


----------



## casiocasio10 (Mar 4, 2013)

well.. not a player....


----------



## casiocasio10 (Mar 6, 2013)




----------



## casiocasio10 (Mar 9, 2013)

The O.P photos is a parody of internet people who post so called Gangsta photos online...


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Mar 9, 2013)

With the amount of photos you post, you will get a photo of the month nomination sooner or later.


----------



## casiocasio10 (Mar 9, 2013)

yeah?


----------

